# Any Pitbull owners here?



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

A family is bringing over their female Pit this Sunday. She is a year old. I have a 2 year old son, and a 2 year old husky/retriever/shepherd mix, and naturally, I'm catching a lot of flack for even thinking about it.

Curious to see if anyone here has one or had one, and your experience.

I'm going to see how she interacts with my dog(he's very playful), and I'm also going to test her to see if she is food aggressive at all. My son will dig into my dogs food bowl while he's eating, and the dog will eat around him, or just step back and let him play lol, so that will be a big factor.


----------



## BigKevKris (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a pit.....biggest baby on earth....let my toddler sit in his cage and generally do whatever he wants....he just licks the crap out of him till he leaves him alone


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

My Uncles ex wife had a nephew who was killed by the family Pit. Of course, I have no clue how they raised the dog.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> A family is bringing over their female Pit this Sunday. She is a year old. I have a 2 year old son, and a 2 year old husky/retriever/shepherd mix, and naturally, I'm catching a lot of flack for even thinking about it.
> 
> Curious to see if anyone here has one or had one, and your experience.
> 
> I'm going to see how she interacts with my dog(he's very playful), and I'm also going to test her to see if she is food aggressive at all. My son will dig into my dogs food bowl while he's eating, and the dog will eat around him, or just step back and let him play lol, so that will be a big factor.


As long as it's not a shit eatin pitbull, your family will be fine..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

lol. they didn't respond to my text last night. Just tried again today. Maybe they found a different way. We'll see.


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

This kennel has the freakiest, most jacked pits i have ever seen in my entire life. Myostatin freaks or possible cross breeding with larger "bull breeds" ?

HUGE 100 POUND XXL LARGE MALE PITBULLS BULLY XTREME


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> A family is bringing over their female Pit this Sunday. She is a year old. I have a 2 year old son, and a 2 year old husky/retriever/shepherd mix, and naturally, I'm catching a lot of flack for even thinking about it.
> 
> Curious to see if anyone here has one or had one, and your experience.
> 
> I'm going to see how she interacts with my dog(he's very playful), and I'm also going to test her to see if she is food aggressive at all. My son will dig into my dogs food bowl while he's eating, and the dog will eat around him, or just step back and let him play lol, so that will be a big factor.



I would keep your 2 year old and dog away from the Pitbull! I have nothing against them I owned one many years ago. However, *they can be unpredictable* and IF it just happens to bite you can start the funeral arrangements for your 2 year old and/or your dog. Pits have killer instincts, and if they feel any bit threatened they go straight for the face/neck, and they also have a lock jaw, scary shit.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 9, 2012)

pitbulls are over rated


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Man, you and heavy always know how to scare a guy lol


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am not anti pit but I have a 6 year old daughter and I myself would be nervous. Like others said its how they are raised. A long time ago my girlfriend kept some horses at the Traitzs property(people in Phila will probally know the name,they were union roofers that got caught up in some nasty shit) Well, they bred them and the main stud got loose and attacked a blind pony by the throat,then jumped on a parked car in driveway and destroyed a cat. My girl was nuts trying to get her horses in the barn. Well the neighbor heard the commotion and blasted it 2 times with shotgun before it went down. 
I actually have neighbors that have one that just had puppues. The puppies are just like any other but the mother has always had to be kept on short leash. The fucking thing is nasty and i wouldnt trust it. The owner says "she just gets funny around men". WTF does that mean?


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

I wouldnt even let a golden retriever near a 2 year old. Kids are unpredictable as well. One swift move and the dog could get spooked. At 2 years old, even a minor snap could be disfiguring.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2012)

I wouldn't chance it, even if it's less than 1%.


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> I wouldnt even let a golden retriever near a 2 year old. Kids are unpredictable as well. One swift move and the dog could get spooked. At 2 years old, even a minor snap could be disfiguring.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

benj, just reread your post. your kid gets in the dog bowl? IDK man. Prince is right,things can go wrong real fast. Between your dog and a kid that likes to play in a food bowl.....seems like perfect storm.Why even put anyone in that position. I would say no way.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> I wouldnt even let a golden retriever near a 2 year old. Kids are unpredictable as well. One swift move and the dog could get spooked. At 2 years old, even a minor snap could be disfiguring.


So I guess I should put my current dog down.
My son hits him, pulls on his ears, stands on his head, bounces on him, plays in his food, goes in the cage with the dog, and the dog just sits there and lets him do it. 

When someone tries to play with my son, my dog is right there, getting in the middle of it, or making sure they don't do anything wrong.

I think it's all about how you raise the dog. That was my main concern with this one, I didn't get to raise it from when it was a pup, so its not molded to fit our family. I'm definitely reconsidering, and will probably tell them no thanks.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 9, 2012)

Dogs have a pack mentality.  The pitbull could attack the baby just to put it in its 'place'.  I don't have children yet but I'd never leave my baby around an animal.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input, boys. You assholes always know how to set me straight!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

I knew in the back of my mind that I was going to change my mind, but I just needed some AG reassurance lol


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

> I think it's all about how you raise the dog



Nurture vs nature, nature always wins.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

that's it. Kill em all!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> So I guess I should put my current dog down.
> My son hits him, pulls on his ears, stands on his head, bounces on him, plays in his food, goes in the cage with the dog, and the dog just sits there and lets him do it.
> 
> When someone tries to play with my son, my dog is right there, getting in the middle of it, or making sure they don't do anything wrong.
> ...



was your dog a puppy and raised with your child? that makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> Nurture vs nature, nature always wins.



yup.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Dogs have a pack mentality.  The pitbull could attack the baby just to put it in its 'place'.  I don't have children yet but I'd never leave my baby around an animal.



yup.


----------



## bwrag (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a huge pit he lives with my wifes 2 yorkies never had a problem. I have a 2 year old nephew that constantly tries to get on him. I would never worry about mine. but all dogs are diffrent no matter the breed. that being said i would never let a dog around a baby that someone else has raised


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

I would not even let my two year old get near someone else's Chihuahua, if it bit them in the face there could be permanent disfigurement.


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

Especially if ben was the owner.

Could you fucking imagine? Ben all trenned out screaming in the house, that dog would be a wreck.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> Especially if ben was the owner.
> 
> Could you fucking imagine? Ben all trenned out screaming in the house, that dog would be a wreck.



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> Especially if ben was the owner.
> 
> Could you fucking imagine? Ben all trenned out screaming in the house, that dog would be a wreck.


muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> was your dog a puppy and raised with your child? that makes a HUGE difference.


Yeah. He was just about 6 months old when our son was born.
I already told the wife that we will check out a pup this weekend, and if it doesn't happen, we'll just wait. I'm in no rush.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince and Heavy are like the uncles that I fucking hate, but they always give good advices.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> Especially if ben was the owner.
> 
> Could you fucking imagine? Ben all trenned out screaming in the house, that dog would be a wreck.



Didnt even think of that...lol


----------



## meow (Mar 9, 2012)

I would not trust any dog around a 2 year old. That being said, my 6 years old pit bull is GREAT with my young kids, but I would not leave them unsupervised.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't understand why people would say they would never trust any dog around kids, but yet they have both. Do you really think that just because you're in the same room, something can't go wrong? You're standing right there every time they are within reach of each other? Didn't think so.

I never think twice about my dog and kid together. Maybe it's because I am the alpha, and my dog knows this. My son can do whatever, whenever, and he shows not a single sign of aggression. No growling, no snipping. Doesn't even move.

I never worry about my son going to the dogs food bowl. The dog simply moves out of the way, and lets my son do his thing. If I make a sudden movement towards my son, my dog will start growling at me, and will latch on to my arm if I try grabbing my son.  I've never hurt my son, it's just something I taught my dog.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

I would only trust a young child around a dog that the child was raised with from when it was a puppy, being in the same room does not mean a thing, do you know how quickly a dog can bite your kid's face off? It would take about 2 seconds.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't understand why people would say they would never trust any dog around kids, but yet they have both. Do you really think that just because you're in the same room, something can't go wrong? You're standing right there every time they are within reach of each other? Didn't think so.
> 
> I never think twice about my dog and kid together. Maybe it's because I am the alpha, and my dog knows this. My son can do whatever, whenever, and he shows not a single sign of aggression. No growling, no snipping. Doesn't even move.
> 
> I never worry about *my son going to the dogs food bowl*. The dog simply moves out of the way, and lets my son do his thing. If I make a sudden movement towards my son, my dog will start growling at me, and will latch on to my arm if I try grabbing my son.  I've never hurt my son, it's just something I taught my dog.





^^^feeds his son from dog food bowl


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> I would only trust a young child around a dog that the child was raised with from when it was a puppy, being in the same room does not mean a thing, do you know how quickly a dog can bite your kid's face off? It would take about 2 seconds.


I hear you on that. I text the wife and said we will only look for puppies.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

siluha said:


> ^^^feeds his son from dog food bowl



lol


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't understand why people would say they would never trust any dog around kids, but yet they have both. Do you really think that just because you're in the same room, something can't go wrong? You're standing right there every time they are within reach of each other? Didn't think so.
> 
> I never think twice about my dog and kid together. Maybe it's because I am the alpha, and my dog knows this. My son can do whatever, whenever, and he shows not a single sign of aggression. No growling, no snipping. Doesn't even move.
> 
> I never worry about my son going to the dogs food bowl. The dog simply moves out of the way, and lets my son do his thing. If I make a sudden movement towards my son, my dog will start growling at me, and will latch on to my arm if I try grabbing my son.  I've never hurt my son, it's just something I taught my dog.



You're anthropomorphising your dog.  It's just that, a DOG, not a human.   Yes you might be the alpha to your dog but your dog may feel it's superior to your baby.  I read a story recently of a couple living in Calgary where their dog killed their baby.  They said that the dog was always friendly around the baby than one day it just attacked and killed it.  Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

its possible that it could be ok


but when you have a kid it is always better to raise from a puppy



dogs learn there behaivior from there owners and you really cant teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't understand why people would say they would never trust any dog around kids, but yet they have both. Do you really think that just because you're in the same room, something can't go wrong? You're standing right there every time they are within reach of each other? Didn't think so.
> 
> I never think twice about my dog and kid together. Maybe it's because I am the alpha, and my dog knows this. My son can do whatever, whenever, and he shows not a single sign of aggression. No growling, no snipping. Doesn't even move.
> 
> I never worry about my son going to the dogs food bowl. The dog simply moves out of the way, and lets my son do his thing. If I make a sudden movement towards my son, my dog will start growling at me, and will latch on to my arm if I try grabbing my son. I've never hurt my son, it's just something I taught my dog.


 

yeah thats ridiculous...trish the 147 pound great dane was more protective and loving of my son than i am


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 9, 2012)

I own a pitbull. Just like any other dog it depends on how they are raised.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're anthropomorphising your dog..



I knew that's what I was doing. Son of a gun....
Anyhow, I have already decided against this idea. I will be getting a pup, when the time is right.

To anyone who has a dog and kid(s), and feels uneasy about your dog being around your kid(s), you should probably kill your dog. Why have them around if you feel that way?


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont think its a dog around kid issue. As kos said, some dogs are extremely loyal. But bring a pit into a house it isnt used to,a dog it isnt used to,you and your family it isnt used to, things can happen. And with a pit, its not like a little shit dog nipping. It could get real bad.
Better to be safe than sorry. The last thing you want to hear is "my dog never did that before" mean while your 2 year old is disfigured in ICU.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

This thread is one big bowl of derp derp derp.
Some good advice in here. I will definitely stick to getting a puppy, and raising it as my own, but I don't understand those of you who have kids and dogs, and say you can't trust your dog around the kid.

You're basically telling me not to do this, for the safety of my child, while you're putting your own children in harms way. derp derp derp.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

A guy I used to work with had two of them. A male and a female. He says they're the nicest dogs in the world and wouldn't hurt a fly. I've even been over his house and the dogs were both really playful with me.

About a year ago, he received 2 years of probation because the male dog got out, attacked the neighbors dog and wouldn't let go. He had to stand over his dog and insert a crowbar in the back of his mouth to force him to release the smaller dog.

They won't release unless you force their jaws open. I've just heard too many "hit and miss" stories to get one. I'll stick with my dutch shepherd.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

why dont you just get a raccoon?..i heard azza breading them left,right and center


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

I truly think it comes down to how you raise them. 
I was just talking with one of my customers, and she told me that her friend has two boxers, and they're the greatest.

Funny thing is, that's the kind of dog my dog got in a fight with. This dog always had a problem with other males, and tried to attack my dog. I punched that mother fucker in the head while he was going after him. 

So, should I tell everyone not to own a boxer?
I also knew a little dog(don't know the breed, don't care, small dogs are shit) that would snip at anyone who got close.
Should I tell everyone not to own a dog like that?


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 9, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're anthropomorphising your dog.  It's just that, a DOG, not a human.   Yes you might be the alpha to your dog but your dog may feel it's superior to your baby. * I read a story recently of a couple living in Calgary where their dog killed their baby*.  They said that the dog was always friendly around the baby than one day it just attacked and killed it.  Take that for what it's worth.



And they want to keep the damn dog! I could never do that. Dog would be dead. 


I trust my doggie (shepherd/lab) to be around my daughter unsupervised. I actually think my daughter is safer with her there... my dog won't let strangers get near my daughter, car, or house without permission. Unless it's the pizza guy. Hopefully the pizza guy never tries to kidnap my kid or rob my house...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> I own a pitbull. Just like any other dog it depends on how they are raised.



bullshit, Pits are not like any other dog, they were bred to fight and kill, and they have lock jaws.

I would only trust a Pit around a kid IF the Pit were raised from a puppy with the kid, otherwise fuck no.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I truly think it comes down to how you raise them.
> I was just talking with one of my customers, and she told me that her friend has two boxers, and they're the greatest.
> 
> Funny thing is, that's the kind of dog my dog got in a fight with. This dog always had a problem with other males, and tried to attack my dog. I punched that mother fucker in the head while he was going after him.
> ...


 

You know best, Ben. You just gotta make your best decision and do some research. It's just takes that one time, though. I hate small dogs, but if a small dog bites, you may just have a little blood or a stitch or two. 

If a pitbull locks on...


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

> I would only trust a Pit around a kid IF the Pit were raised from a puppy with the kid, otherwise fuck no.


What about an adopted rescue with multiple scars on his face? Should i take the chance? Fuck it, i got a pair of balls i could just make more babies if anything happens. Derp. gears. Life is all about risks right?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You know best, Ben. You just gotta make your best decision and do some research. It's just takes that one time, though. I hate small dogs, but if a small dog bites, you may just have a little blood or a stitch or two.
> 
> If a pitbull locks on...


This is very true. A larger dog, pit or not, could take a babies head off in one furious chomp.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

my daughter's pitbull. pollie, was abused used for breeding and abandoned. she loves babies. my dog is bigger n tougher n doesn't have good play skills. pollie put him in his place one day n for all the ferocious noise he got one tiny scratch near an elbow. dogs are not mindless retards. mine was a stray and he's too dumb to play nice despite his size but he mushes my kittens up and lets my pigeon be the boss between the two of them. i can take his favorite fresh meaty bone n he will kiss me to get it back. it very much depends on the individual dog. even dogs that are abused n used like shit can be good dogs n hand raised puppies can be pricks. know the dog n be vigilant.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> And they want to keep the damn dog! I could never do that. Dog would be dead.
> 
> 
> I trust my doggie (shepherd/lab) to be around my daughter unsupervised. I actually think my daughter is safer with her there... my dog won't let strangers get near my daughter, car, or house without permission. *Unless it's the pizza guy*. Hopefully the pizza guy never tries to kidnap my kid or rob my house...


He's a frequent visitor, huh? haha


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> He's a frequent visitor, huh? haha



Hahaha, fuck you, lol.

He is, but it's because of my obese cousin (she lives downstairs).


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> bullshit, Pits are not like any other dog, they were bred to fight and kill, and they have lock jaws.
> 
> I would only trust a Pit around a kid IF the Pit were raised from a puppy with the kid, otherwise fuck no.



Breed Myths

*"Pit Bulls have locking jaws."* The jaws of the Pit Bull are functionally 
the same as the jaws of any other breed, and this has been proven via 
expert examination.

The few studies which have been conducted of the structure of the 
skulls, mandibles and teeth of Pit Bulls show that, in proportion to their 
size, their jaw structure and thus its inferred functional morphology, is 
no different than that of any [other] breed of dog. There is absolutely 
not evidence for the existence of any kind of ???locking mechanism??? unique 
to the structure of the jaw and/or teeth of the American Pit Bull Terrier, 
says Dr. I. Lerh Brisbin of the University of Georgia (from the ADBA 
booklet, ???Discover the American Pit Bull Terrier.)


*???Pit Bulls have more bite pressure per square inch (PSI) than any 
other breed.??? *This is absolutely false.

Tests that have been done comparing the bite pressure of several 
breeds showed pressure PSI (per square inch) to be considerably lower 
than some wild estimates that have been made. Testing has shown that 
the domestic dog averages about 320 lbs of pressure per square inch.  
Recently Dr. Brady Barr of National Geographic conducted a comparative 
test between a Pit Bull, a Rottweiler, and a German Shepherd. *The Pit 
Bull had the LOWEST PSI OF THE THREE.
*


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 9, 2012)

When it comes down to it all in the end its YOUR child and you have to make the decisions you think are best.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Indeed. I feel very confident about the relationship my child and dog have now, and feel equally as confident about bringing a pup into the family. Just have to search around and see what I like.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

FOR OVER ONE HUNDRED YEARS AMERICANS KNEW PIT BULLS FOR WHAT THEY DID BEST. BABYSITTING. Part I. | Yonah Ward Grossman

*FOR OVER ONE HUNDRED YEARS AMERICANS KNEW PIT BULLS FOR WHAT THEY DID BEST.  BABYSITTING.*


Astoundingly, for most of our history America’s nickname for Pit Bulls  was “The Nanny Dog”.  For generations if you had children and wanted to  keep them safe you wanted a pit bull, the dog that was the most reliable  of any breed with children or adults.
The Nanny Dog is now vilified by a media that always wants a demon dog  breed to frighten people and  LHASA-APSO BITES MAN just doesn’t sell  papers.

check out the old photos with this article. freaking amazing. fuck the haterz.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh shit, just saw this one. My dog has husky and shepherd in him.

Most Vicious Dog - Dog Central

What's funny is, I have been bit by the top two dogs hahahaha
Right below the eye by my uncles Husky(climbed in cage while he was eating)
And on both arms by a Dalmation(friends dog, reached over the fence to pet)
I thought this test says they have the best temperament.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Breed Myths
> 
> *"Pit Bulls have locking jaws."* The jaws of the Pit Bull are functionally
> the same as the jaws of any other breed, and this has been proven via
> ...


 

duh on bite strength....it is related to head size....mastiff type dogs could rip off limbs...but they love us too much to even consider


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 9, 2012)

I think a lot of pit bull blood lines are shit.   For some reason it's a breed that became very popular with white trash and gangsta G's, and they ruined the breed.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Breed Myths
> 
> *"Pit Bulls have locking jaws."* The jaws of the Pit Bull are functionally
> the same as the jaws of any other breed, and this has been proven via
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> duh on bite strength....it is related to head size....mastiff type dogs could rip off limbs...but they love us too much to even consider



My Mastiff doesn't have a prey instinct at all.   If you ever want to see a 130lb dog run from a squirrel come to my back yard.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

cool ....a tiny dog^^


to prince


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> My Mastiff doesn't have a prey instinct at all. If you ever want to see a 130lb dog run from a squirrel come to my back yard.


 

danes are very sweet too...love those gentle giants...


i only heard trish growl if i yelled at the baby


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

For More Vintage Pictures Of Pit Bulls With Kids:
For Over 150 Years Americans Knew What Pit Bulls Were Famous For. BABYSITTING! | Yonah Ward Grossman
http://www.ywgrossman.com/photoblog/?p=1103
For Over 150 Years Americans Knew What Pit Bulls Were Famous For. BABYSITTING!- Pt. III | Yonah Ward Grossman


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 9, 2012)

31 U.S. fatal dog attacks occurred in 2011. Despite being regulated in Military Housing areas and over 650 U.S. cities, pit bulls led these attacks accounting for 71% (22). Pit bulls make up less than 5% of the total U.S. dog population.

The year 2011 also marks an increase in pet pit bulls killing their owners. Of the 8 total instances this year in which a family dog inflicted fatal injury to its primary caretaker, the dog's owner, 88% (7) involved pet pit bulls.

Together, pit bulls (22) and rottweilers (4), the number two lethal dog breed, accounted for 84% of all fatal attacks in 2011. In the 7-year period from 2005 to 2011, this same combination accounted for 74% (157) of the total recorded deaths (213).

http://blog.dogsbite.org/2012/01/2011-us-dog-bite-fatality-statistics.html?m=1


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince said:


>







check out the pics.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pit bull advocates often claim that by World War I, the pit bull had become the "most popular dog in America." A source is never cited with this claim. In 2006, the publication Animal People tested this claim. By searching the classified dogs-for-sale ads between 1900 to 1950 on NewspaperArchive.com, the group discovered that huskies and St. Bernards were the most popular dogs of that period. Of the 34 breeds searched, pit bulls ranked 25th.
Due to the different names that pit bulls are known by, Animal People ran searches on three names: pit bull terrier, Staffordshire, and American bulldog. As the group states, "The exercise was skewed toward finding more pit bulls rather than fewer, since multiple searches were run to try to find pit bulls under a variety of different names." The combined sum of these three breeds came to 34,770; 1% of the sampling of nearly 3.5 million breed-specific mentions of dogs.

http://www.dogsbite.org/dangerous-dogs-pit-bull-myths.php


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 9, 2012)

Any dog can be unpredictable. Ive owned several in the past with no issues with children, they never cared much for other animals though. I personally would get to know the animal first and use a judgment call from your feeling of the animal. Also, I would never introduce any breed to my family or family dog just for a social visit out of the blue.

FYI, Pits do not have the ability to "lock" there jaws and are not inherently unstable as the media and misinformed people would like to make others believe. 

They key to a happy family and dog is to set up structure and boundaries from the time any dog comes home. Socialization training also very important. If your dog has never had this then bad things can happen, this being with any breed.  


Info on bite pressures. 
National Canine Research Council

A blog with sources on Pit Myths
Rebound Hounds: Pit Bull Myths Debunked


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 9, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> When it comes down to it all in the end its YOUR child and you have to make the decisions you think are best.



Well said.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

*...the UKC standard for the 
American Pit Bull Terrier states 
that anything over 60 pounds for a 
male and 50 pounds for a female 
is UNDESIRABLE? Dogs that weigh 
70+ pounds are grossly incorrect 
and NOT typical Pit Bulls. Don't let 
SCAM BREEDERS charge you 
$1000, $2000, $3000 or more for 
an incorrect, sub-standard Pit Bull.* 
Research the breed, and seek out 
TRUE representatives of the 
American Pit Bull Terrier. For more 
info on what a REAL Pit Bull should 
look like, see this page.

*you need to be more concerned with how a pitbull will accept another dog*
Page Title

In general, RPB does not recommend first time guardians bringing a Pit
Bull into a home that already has other dogs, or adding other dogs to a 
home that has just one dog that happens to be a Pit Bull. If a novice 
chooses to have a Pit Bull in a multi-dog home, it is ESSENTIAL that the dogs 
are kept separated, unless someone is around (and that
means "in the same room") to supervise them, 100% of the time. This goes
whether there has ever been any exhibited dog-directed aggression or not.


we keep ours separate but i have owned others that were litter-mates that got along fine.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I think a lot of pit bull blood lines are shit.   For some reason it's a breed that became very popular with white trash and gangsta G's, and they ruined the breed.



absolutely agree. no kennel club would recognize these big brute gansta dogs as any real type of pitbull. they simply are not. they are a rip off.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> absolutely agree. no kennel club would recognize these big brute gansta dogs as any real type of pitbull. they simply are not. they are a rip off.


 


absolutely


like that dwarf ck dude thinking his mutant pit is somekind of seperate breed...what a dumbass kid


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2012)

Every Nigger Spic and Wankster own a pit bull where I live.. and it's disgusting..

Get a fucking White Man's Dog. 

Don't ask me what I have tho


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Pitbull Saves Baby from Hanging | Pitbull Resource


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Pit bull warns family, saves infant during fire


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Pit Bull saves 2 women from deadly cobra, dies wagging his tail - 2007-03-01


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull



Why is the only small gay looking dog with a harness the Pit Bull?

I think someone has a cock in their mouth and is putting that crap together.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

_Breed Standards & Appearance

"Real" Pit Bulls aren't 
oversized, bulky, or 
'wide' - they are a 
"balanced" dog_


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why is the only small gay looking dog with a harness the Pit Bull?
> 
> I think someone has a cock in their mouth and is putting that crap together.





Breed Standards & Appearance


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll just place this here, to make it easier. Get comfortable...
Punish the Deed, not the Breed!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

The question for me wasn't really what breed I should get, but rather, what age should I get....and the answer is a puppy.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Pitbull Saves Baby from Hanging | Pitbull Resource


This one would get anyone choked up.


----------



## Saney (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This one would get anyone choked up.



I'll choke you up


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 9, 2012)

My brother had a brindel 90 lb. pit-did not like little kids and old people


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

90 pounds = not a staffordshire terrier


dunce


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Brindle colouring would indicate primarily boxer heritage.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I truly think it comes down to how you raise them.
> I was just talking with one of my customers, and she told me that her friend has two boxers, and they're the greatest.
> 
> Funny thing is, that's the kind of dog my dog got in a fight with. This dog always had a problem with other males, and tried to attack my dog. I punched that mother fucker in the head while he was going after him.
> ...



Benj, dont take this the wrong way,but you will have a rude awakening if you think a pit(who is in the red zone) would give a flying shit whether or not you punched it in the head. Tren or no tren. They are true fighters. People have hit those fuckers with shovels to no avail. Just as i said in my first post, the pit took 2 shotgun blast before it laid down. They ARE NOT a normal everyday breed you are comparing them to. Like you said get a puppy for your son and take it from there. Yellow labs,Godlen retrievers are great with kids.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah...60 pound pits have super powers and shit



i love morons


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 90 pounds = not a staffordshire terrier
> 
> 
> dunce


KOS you talking to me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

I WAS TALKIN TO THAt fitter moron.... but hey you are stupid to, so join in being a dunce


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Thanks KOS


 


stfu dunce


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

LW, if u would have read the entire thread u would know that I once owned a Pitbull, I have nothing against them, but u cannot deny the damage they r capable of doing.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 9, 2012)

Right back at ya


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Benj, dont take this the wrong way,but you will have a rude awakening if you think a pit(who is in the red zone) would give a flying shit whether or not you punched it in the head. Tren or no tren. They are true fighters. People have hit those fuckers with shovels to no avail. Just as i said in my first post, the pit took 2 shotgun blast before it laid down. They ARE NOT a normal everyday breed you are comparing them to. Like you said get a puppy for your son and take it from there. Yellow labs,Godlen retrievers are great with kids.



a friend of ours was out walking their dog a few years ago and a Pitbull was on the loose, it ran over to the dog and latched onto it's neck, the only way they could get the Pit off was by killing it, the other dog owner had a knife on him and he cut it's head off, it did not release until he cut all the way down to it's spinal cord.

so anyone that wants to say these dogs are dangerous is fucking ignorant.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 9, 2012)

They can be very Dangerous especially if they are brought up wrong. I agree


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'll choke you up



go on.....


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a pit, she is an angel.
Comes off very aggressive sometimes, but like I said a damn angel.
All dogs are different...My buddy has a shephard upstairs and I swear I think he wants to take my face off and i wouldn't trust that dog around kids lol. But, my pit I would lol

















ANGEL


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> LW, if u would have read the entire thread u would know that I once owned a Pitbull, I have nothing against them, but u cannot deny the damage they r capable of doing.



Individual instances of a dog is not necessarily what is true in general. You have to look at the dogs upbringing as well.
Yes pitbulls have what it takes to be very violent aggressive dogs, but hell so are humans  
Get the dog, train it, raise it, love it, and she will love you... Unless of course the bitch is crazy, but hell humans have that problem too lol.

I have seen plenty of crazy dogs that are part of other breeds as well. Case in point the German shepherd upstairs.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> LW, if u would have read the entire thread u would know that I once owned a Pitbull, I have nothing against them, but u cannot deny the damage they r capable of doing.



i know but i also think you're too smart to perpetuate myths like they have locking jaws. they don't. if i had a small child i would take *every* precaution no matter how much i thought i knew my dog. when my son was very small we adopted a 2 year old rottie that had been beaten nearly to death. he was massive,strong, and a total love bug even with my cats. he loved other dogs etc. *capable* of great damage but never would have done it. i said know your dog and be vigilant. 

pollie is dog aggressive but is very sweet and careful with babies. would we leave her alone with one, no.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

It's kind of scary to think that some of you wouldn't leave a child alone with your dog. 
I would leave my dog alone with any child, any day.

But, I guess that's because I had him since he was a baby, and I think(or like to think lol) that I rubbed off on him.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I WAS TALKIN TO THAt fitter moron.... but hey you are stupid to, so join in being a dunce



kos, WTF was that comment for? I didnt make one bullshit post here and you gotta open your mouth and call me shit. Totally uncalled for. I just said if you think you are going to go and punch a pit in the head and everything will be cool then give it a try.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

there's no horn blown for the massive numbers of pitts that live peaceably with their human families. people should take into account the misbehavior by pitts in the media is a few dogs out of an estimated *6 million* pitt bulls in our society.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Let me be clear. I wasn't claiming that I could punch a pit and that's that, I was just referring to the incident regarding the boxer. That's just what happened.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> It's kind of scary to think that some of you wouldn't leave a child alone with your dog.
> I would leave my dog alone with any child, any day.
> 
> But, I guess that's because I had him since he was a baby, and I think(or like to think lol) that I rubbed off on him.



my dogs a nut. he gets excited and nearly knocks me over running around. you'd have to be cautious with small kids. 
i always have bruises from the happy go silly freight train.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there's no horn blown for the massive numbers of pitts that live peaceably with their human families. people should take into account the misbehavior by pitts in the media is a few dogs out of an estimated *6 million* pitt bulls in our society.


So then why the media coverage on pits? I'm sure there have been labs that have bitten children. Why does the media not blow it out of proportion?


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Let me be clear. I wasn't claiming that I could punch a pit and that's that, I was just referring to the incident regarding the boxer. That's just what happened.



No worries benj, I gotcha. I was just stating that pits are no joke compared to other breeds. Never once talked them down. I just click on the thread and I see kos shooting shit again over nothing. Its ridiculous. You asked for opinions and you gotta a bunch and went from there. WTF is with some asshole coming in throwing bullshit when its not called for!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2012)

its kinda what i do


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> A family is bringing over their female Pit this Sunday. She is a year old. I have a 2 year old son, and a 2 year old husky/retriever/shepherd mix, and naturally, I'm catching a lot of flack for even thinking about it.
> 
> Curious to see if anyone here has one or had one, and your experience.
> 
> I'm going to see how she interacts with my dog(he's very playful), and I'm also going to test her to see if she is food aggressive at all. My son will dig into my dogs food bowl while he's eating, and the dog will eat around him, or just step back and let him play lol, so that will be a big factor.



I'm not going to read through all 11teen billion responses, dogs are a reflection of their masters, if your guests are idiots tell them to keep fido home, if they are cool, then it's all cool, it's like gear only assholes are assholes on. You will be excellent my brother, because you are the pack leader on your turf.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, Mr. T.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> It's kind of scary to think that some of you wouldn't leave a child alone with your dog.
> I would leave my dog alone with any child, any day.
> 
> But, I guess that's because I had him since he was a baby, and I think(or like to think lol) that *I rubbed off on him*.




someone please call PETA


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

^ crazy but so cool.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have a pit, she is an angel.
> Comes off very aggressive sometimes, but like I said a damn angel.
> All dogs are different...My buddy has a shephard upstairs and I swear I think he wants to take my face off and i wouldn't trust that dog around kids lol. But, my pit I would lol
> 
> ...


OMG look at those faces, I just want to smush them. Man I love dogs,they don't ask for anything and give you all they have.  Cool Pics bro


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

Pits are great, especially if you have kids.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> So then why the media coverage on pits? I'm sure there have been labs that have bitten children. Why does the media not blow it out of proportion?



there was a story in the local paper here about a pittbull tearing a woman's arm off when she was out walking. our paper had the class to go back and correct the story. it was not a pitbull, it was an American Bulldog which is substantially larger and not a pitt at all. most papers would not bother to correct the story and a lot of people assume any muscle headed dog is a pittbull.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

I have two German Shepherds that would eat you  if I commanded them to. My grand children lay one them like furniture and they love them. Urban legends suck.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 10, 2012)

to conclude the thread:dog is irreplaceable..you can always bang more kids but the dog will always be the one..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^

Wouldn't push his finger into an 18 year old kid


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 10, 2012)

^^gave him 4 warnings


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^wasn't in the media. 
Didn't get sued.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 10, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> So then why the media coverage on pits? I'm sure there have been labs that have bitten children. Why does the media not blow it out of proportion?



Labs don't bite kids. That's one of the many reasons why they are the most popular breed of dog in the world. More people own labs than any other breed, worldwide. They are also the number one working breed in the world, by far.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Labs don't bite kids. That's one of the many reasons why they are the most popular breed of dog in the world. More people own labs than any other breed, worldwide. They are also the number one working breed in the world, by far.



Family Labrador Bites Child on Eyelid | InjuryBoard Indianapolis

my point is just that all dogs have the potential to bite, regardless of breed.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, I know I might receive some negs for this as I'm "new" to the forum and don't carry much credibility cause nobody knows me and I haven't posted up before. Just like reading through the interesting threads. Not into some of the brobashing that happens here but whatever... that being said, neg me if you don't like what I have to say on this topic but I know way more than most...

I used to breed 6 different breeds of dogs with my dad. I started at the age of 6 and stopped when my father passed away when I was 18, I'm 25 now. We bred pits, boxers, queensland heelers (world's hardest working dog along with collies, not labs. Sorry), border collies, huskies, and german shepards. 4 of these dogs are considered by many home owners insurance companies to be on the top most dangerous dog breed list. I've been around all of them and helped raise them, picked out different dogs to breed for each one. I currently own 3 of these breeds. Pit, boxer, queensland Heeler. I also own a rhodesian ridge back (African lion hunting dog). I will say this, you show me a pit and I'll show you the most loving dog in the world! Any and every dog has the capacity to be violent, doesn't matter the breed. I've seen little shit dogs maul a full grown mans face cause he was playing with them and the dog felt scared. I've jumped in the middle of close to 100 dog fights, yes in the middle of the fight, between all of these breeds and even my friends dogs. I've been bitten but never once have I had any of them just attack me out of the blue. The media brutalizes the pit because of the ones that are used for fighting! Most people don't realize that fighting dogs are not natural, they are on some type of steroid just like those of us that use gear. It scrambles their brains because their systems don't work like ours, fighting does are given steroids from the time the are 8 months old.  Sometimes the offspring from these dogs are affected, sometimes not. Dogs fight amongst themselves due to natural instinct, I'm not talking about dog fights that are orchestrated by humans. Case in point my pit and boxer got into it yesterday in fact for some dumb reason to which I don't know, that's close to 140lbs of dog fight. If you've never jumped in the middle of a dog fight then you don't really know the chaos that it is, you stand and watch from the outside but when your in the middle of it, way different. Anyways, my pit got a hold of the boxer by her throat (no broken skin), this is where most people flip cause a pit "locks its jaws" total bullshit. No dog can lock their jaws, its impossible. Anyways in the middle of the fight, the boxer is still moving, I grabbed the pit my pit by the nose and smash my thumb into the top of the soft cartilage on his nose and then grab his lower jaw and pulled his mouth open, yes I pulled a pits mouth open and he had a good hold. Its not that hard, people don't get that. Hitting the dog everywhere else doesn't do shit!! If you take your dog and smash your thumb into the top part of their nose and try and pull their mouth open they will resist for 10-20 seconds and then they can't stand the pain anymore. This is how I've broken up multiple fights. I've had all 4 of my dogs in a fight and it took me 10 minutes to break it up because that method doesn't work in a fight that big. Its what you do after the fight that matters. I took my pit, picked him up and slammed him on his back held him by the throat till he stopped squirming and then bit his nose until he cried. Biting the nose is the most basic instinct in showing a dog who is alpha, wild packs do this to pups so they know who's boss! Don't believe me? Look it up online. Watch videos of wolves. Let me make this perfectly clear also, because some people just love to believe all the bull the media feeds them... DOGS DONT ATTACK FOR NO REASON!!!!  We don't know the mind of dogs, anything we do could be perceived as a threat to them due to their most basic instincts which are still in ALL domesticated dog breeds. Dogs that are running loose around a neighborhood nine times out of ten are scared cause they don't know where they are or what's going on. People don't get this... it pisses me off!

Ben, I know you don't know me for shit, but get whatever dog you want. But from personal experience it is best to get them as a puppy if you have little kids under the age of 10. I know you've decided to do that already which is a smart move. 

If I've pissed anyone off, sorry. But I know what I'm talking about as this was a major part of my life. That being said, if you wanna neg me then go for it. I could care less.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think you will get any negs for that. That was a well thought out, educated post.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I don't think you will get any negs for that. That was a well thought out, educated post.



I've seen negs given for educated stuff like that. I guess it just depends on the person and whether they wanna be a dick or not.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

I took my dog to obedience class when she was a puppy, and there was a lady with a pit there.   He was 8 weeks old at the start.   By the time class was over he had attacked almost every dog there and bit 2 kids.   The owner took him to a dog psychologist and they recommended she put the dog down, that he was a danger to society.    This was a 16 week old puppy. 

Like I said before, the dogs are popular with white trash and thugs, and they have ruined the breed.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

The last dog my in-laws had was an American Bulldog.
They took her to obedience class as a pup, and she attacked the broom stick(their aggression test....)
The instructor said they needed to put her down, as she was a ticking time bomb.
She lived a nice 12 years, incident free. Just a big cuddle bug.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The last dog my in-laws had was an American Bulldog.
> They took her to obedience class as a pup, and she attacked the broom stick(their aggression test....)
> The instructor said they needed to put her down, as she was a ticking time bomb.
> She lived a nice 12 years, incident free. Just a big cuddle bug.



Broomstick attack test is ridiculous.   The two kids the pit attacked would be a better representation.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I took my dog to obedience class when she was a puppy, and there was a lady with a pit there.   He was 8 weeks old at the start.   By the time class was over he had attacked almost every dog there and bit 2 kids.   The owner took him to a dog psychologist and they recommended she put the dog down, that he was a danger to society.    This was a 16 week old puppy.
> 
> Like I said before, the dogs are popular with white trash and thugs, and they have ruined the breed.



Most attacks are by pit bull knock offs. People don't know that when they buy them though... but 8 weeks? Even at 16 its still a puppy! Jesus, puppies play rough with everyone! I've hardly ever played with a puppy that didn't draw blood. Not discounting what happened, but the actions of a puppy don't make the actions of an adult dog. Even a 2 yr old is still considered a puppy. Before someone mentions, should i expect the same from a 2yr old? No, at that time they know the difference and have grown out of the puppy style competitive rough play.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there was a story in the local paper here about a pittbull tearing a woman's arm off when she was out walking. our paper had the class to go back and correct the story. it was not a pitbull, it was an American Bulldog which is substantially larger and not a pitt at all. most papers would not bother to correct the story and a lot of people assume any muscle headed dog is a pittbull.


My point was; do you believe that a large number of maulings  come from pits? Or, do you think the media is just after the breed? 



Canucklehead said:


> Labs don't bite kids. That's one of the many reasons why they are the most popular breed of dog in the world. More people own labs than any other breed, worldwide. They are also the number one working breed in the world, by far.


I agree.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i know but i also think you're too smart to perpetuate myths like they have locking jaws. they don't. if i had a small child i would take *every* precaution no matter how much i thought i knew my dog. when my son was very small we adopted a 2 year old rottie that had been beaten nearly to death. he was massive,strong, and a total love bug even with my cats. he loved other dogs etc. *capable* of great damage but never would have done it. i said know your dog and be vigilant.
> 
> pollie is dog aggressive but is very sweet and careful with babies. would we leave her alone with one, no.



I stand corrected, I did not know that the "lock jaw" was a myth, either way this breed of dog latches on and will NOT let go until death (or near death) *unlike any other breed*. There is a reason they are used for fighting, whether or not they have the strongest bite I guess is debatable and not really the main point here. But the fact that once they get into attack mode they are impervious to pain and relentless, that is a fact, they do not stop! I grew up with German Sheppards and Dobermans and I owned a Pit, they do not compare to Pitbulls. I have nothing against the Pitbull breed, if they are rasied well and loved they will be great dogs, however I still would not trust a Pitbull, or any other larger dog around a small child unless the child was raised with the dog from when it was a puppy.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

Lastly, *I would own another Pitbull,* my Pit who was named Arnold, was awesome, I ended up having to give him up, but when I went back to see him a couple of years later he licked me to death. In all honesty Arnold would have licked anyone to death, I gave him so much love as a puppy and his temperament was very docile, friendly and eager to please, he loved all people he came in contact with and never once made an aggressive move towards anyone.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> I stand corrected, I did not know that the "lock jaw" was a myth, either way this breed of dog latches on and will NOT let go until death (or near death) *unlike any other breed*. There is a reason they are used for fighting, whether or not they have the strongest bite I guess is debatable and not really the main point here. But the fact that once they get into attack mode they are impervious to pain and relentless, that is a fact, they do not stop! I grew up with German Sheppards and Dobermans and I owned a Pit, they do not compare to Pitbulls. I have nothing against the Pitbull breed, if they are rasied well and loved they will be great dogs, however I still would not trust a Pitbull, or any other larger dog around a small child unless the child was raised with the dog from when it was a puppy.



Its only if they were trained as fighting dogs or are scared that they will stay latched on through any amount of pain. Like I said, I've broken up close to 100 dog fights some of them with pits some with other dogs. In my whole time of breeding I've only had to put one pit down. I bought him from a respectable, or at least I heard he was respectable, breeder for my own breeding purposes. The pit latched onto the back of a Shepard and I tries ever trick I knew to get him off. I finally had to put a bullet in his head (killed me to do it). The dog had never showed aggression before, had him for 2 yrs. I was curious so my dads friend who was a vet did an autopsy and we found a build up of scar tissue between the shoulder blades and hind quarters from repeated injections. I'm not arguing with you Prince, just speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Its only if they were trained as fighting dogs or are scared that they will stay latched on through any amount of pain. Like I said, I've broken up close to 100 dog fights some of them with pits some with other dogs. In my whole time of breeding I've only had to put one pit down. I bought him from a respectable, or at least I heard he was respectable, breeder for my own breeding purposes. The pit latched onto the back of a Shepard and I tries ever trick I knew to get him off. I finally had to put a bullet in his head (killed me to do it). The dog had never showed aggression before, had him for 2 yrs. I was curious so my dads friend who was a vet did an autopsy and we found a build up of scar tissue between the shoulder blades and hind quarters from repeated injections. I'm not arguing with you Prince, just speaking from personal experience.



don't be afraid to argue with me, if I am wrong I like to be corrected, well I may not exactly like it, but I can admit when I am wrong and accept it.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> don't be afraid to argue with me, if I am wrong I like to be corrected, well I may not exactly like it, but I can admit when I am wrong and accept it.



Haha. Okay, I'll keep that in mind. While I don't mind pissing some people off I'd rather it not be the boss.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

I appreciate that, but I am pretty lenient and don't get offended very easily.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

A good majority of the reported pit attacks are not true pits, LW layed out a few guidelines to recognizing them. It is because of the organized fighting of pits and the bad rep they have received due to that that medial likes to report them over other dog attacks. 

Akitas and Mastiffs are fighting breeds. Just an FYI


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mastiffs haven't been a fighting breed since the romans dominated Europe.

English Mastiffs we're actually picked to do certain jobs in England because they don't like to bite.   They typically will use there size to restrain until help can come.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Mastiffs haven't been a fighting breed since the romans dominated Europe.
> 
> English Mastiffs we're actually picked to do certain jobs in England because they don't like to bite.   They typically will use there size to restrain until help can come.



The point I was trying to make is that there are other fighting breeds out there, they just don't receive a bad rep. People don't want to acknowledge they are a fighting breed even if that's what they are classified as. Mastiffs while not used commonly anymore are still in fact a fighting breed and will always be labeled that. Just as pits will always be labeled an aggressive, vicious breed, doesn't matter if the main breed of fighting dog were to become a chihuahua (not likely but just throwing it out there). The English and Neopolitan Mastiff are still on the list of fighting breeds.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> I appreciate that, but I am pretty lenient and don't get offended very easily.



Okay bro.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> The point I was trying to make is that there are other fighting breeds out there, they just don't receive a bad rep.



Because the others aren't shit breeds?


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Because the others aren't shit breeds?



Because they haven't been brutalized and turned into a killing machine like people do with pits. That is the whole reason pits receive their negative rep. I can take a Queensland Heeler, which is a non fighting breed, and turn it into a pit killer if I mistreat it and train it as a killer. Fighting breeds get put on the fighting list for what people do with them. Not because its their nature. Mastiffs are huge loveable bears IMO so I'm not putting the breed down by any means. I love those damn dogs! Lol.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 10, 2012)

The two breeds most likely to bite humans in my personal experience are Chihuahuas and Chows. Chihuahuas generally are pretty bad tempered little assholes, and Chows are just unpredictable.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

I see Chihuahuas and all I think of is footballs and field goal posts! Haha


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> The two breeds most likely to bite humans in my personal experience are Chihuahuas and Chows. Chihuahuas generally are pretty bad tempered little assholes, and Chows are just unpredictable.



I agree on the chow chow, it's an asshole dog breed.  I don't have a ton of experience with chihuahuas but they did originate in Mexico so they are probably worthless.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

Last two posts are epic.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2012)

i can make cabal let go by putting my thumb in his mouth n pressing on his tongue. they can be stubborn about letting go but it's a grab n hold behavior not physical locking. they say use a pry stick or hold an ammonia ampule up to the nose if it has hold of another dog in a fight and will not let go.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2012)

i have read most likely to bite are chihuahua and cocker spaniel.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i have read most likely to bite are chihuahua and cocker spaniel.



Cocker spaniels are asshole dogs too.  I have first hand experience with them too.   They should just be working dogs, not pets.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> My point was; do you believe that a large number of maulings  come from pits? Or, do you think the media is just after the breed?
> 
> I agree.



i think the media are prone to run with words that have a certain amount of hysteria attached and are often mistaken as to what a pitt truly is.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Cocker spaniels are asshole dogs too.  I have first hand experience with them too.   They should just be working dogs, not pets.




when i was a kid my great uncle had one that would run deer. in maine that's chase them in deep snow till the deer can't run any further n then kill it. she was this beautiful prissy looking cocker that'd come home drenched in blood. he's lucky his neighbors liked him enough not to shoot his dog. they often threatened to.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> My point was; do you believe that a large number of maulings  come from pits? Or, do you think the media is just after the breed?



How did I miss this post?

That's a very good question. In all honesty though since we hear more about pit maulings than any other dog its hard to say. You can look up statistics online however nobody will have the same numbers. Pits I believe are targeted to some degree because of their background as a fighting dog and the myth of them being naturally vicious which has grown due to the fighting. Is the media AFTER the breed though? Hard to say, I think like LW said its a hysteria thing. I do know that since more and more people mistreat dogs and the pit being a dog that is sometimes cross bred to make mutts you find a dirty pit more often on the streets than a pure one. Its the pit mutts that get mistreated a good majority. I'd be more worried about them than a pure pit. 

There are 2 in my neighborhood that have gotten out a lot. One I think is pure the other I know for sure isn't. Last time was about a month ago. I heard screaming and looked out the front window and there was a mother and her daughter walking and the pits were headed towards them. The lady was freaking out! I walked out front and walked straight up to the dogs as the lady was yelling for help, I sat down on the ground and put both hands out and looked away from the dogs so as not to make eye contact (I could still see them though) and they both ran up tails wagging and started crawling all over me licking me. I looked at the lady and said they are just dogs, see? They won't hurt you. She said pit bulls are vicious dogs. Well if that's the mark of a vicious dog then damn... time to kill all dogs! Took them back home (for like the 4th time) and told the guy, who is pretty chill, next time they get out I'm keeping them! The first experience I had with these 2 was pretty similare except they were scared shitless and wanted to crawl inside me, I live on a corner house to a major street and dogs normally don't get that close cause the vehicles freak them out! Haha. They strut around now like they own the damn block when they get out!

There are places in AZ I've heard that will put pits down for free if they are brought in off the street... I say fuck that!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I appreciate your post dude, but I still feel that trying to make a tiger a house pet is asking for trouble.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

in my opinion there are three dangerously unpredictable dogs

1.chow chow
2.sharpei
3.akita


all chinese dogs

there are many other dogs that require the owner to know what they are doing when raising them...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Okay, I know I might receive some negs for this as I'm "new" to the forum and don't carry much credibility cause nobody knows me and I haven't posted up before. Just like reading through the interesting threads. Not into some of the brobashing that happens here but whatever... that being said, neg me if you don't like what I have to say on this topic but I know way more than most...
> 
> I used to breed 6 different breeds of dogs with my dad. I started at the age of 6 and stopped when my father passed away when I was 18, I'm 25 now. We bred pits, boxers, queensland heelers (world's hardest working dog along with collies, not labs. Sorry), border collies, huskies, and german shepards. 4 of these dogs are considered by many home owners insurance companies to be on the top most dangerous dog breed list. I've been around all of them and helped raise them, picked out different dogs to breed for each one. I currently own 3 of these breeds. Pit, boxer, queensland Heeler. I also own a rhodesian ridge back (African lion hunting dog). I will say this, you show me a pit and I'll show you the most loving dog in the world! Any and every dog has the capacity to be violent, doesn't matter the breed. I've seen little shit dogs maul a full grown mans face cause he was playing with them and the dog felt scared. I've jumped in the middle of close to 100 dog fights, yes in the middle of the fight, between all of these breeds and even my friends dogs. I've been bitten but never once have I had any of them just attack me out of the blue. The media brutalizes the pit because of the ones that are used for fighting! Most people don't realize that fighting dogs are not natural, they are on some type of steroid just like those of us that use gear. It scrambles their brains because their systems don't work like ours, fighting does are given steroids from the time the are 8 months old. Sometimes the offspring from these dogs are affected, sometimes not. Dogs fight amongst themselves due to natural instinct, I'm not talking about dog fights that are orchestrated by humans. Case in point my pit and boxer got into it yesterday in fact for some dumb reason to which I don't know, that's close to 140lbs of dog fight. If you've never jumped in the middle of a dog fight then you don't really know the chaos that it is, you stand and watch from the outside but when your in the middle of it, way different. Anyways, my pit got a hold of the boxer by her throat (no broken skin), this is where most people flip cause a pit "locks its jaws" total bullshit. No dog can lock their jaws, its impossible. Anyways in the middle of the fight, the boxer is still moving, I grabbed the pit my pit by the nose and smash my thumb into the top of the soft cartilage on his nose and then grab his lower jaw and pulled his mouth open, yes I pulled a pits mouth open and he had a good hold. Its not that hard, people don't get that. Hitting the dog everywhere else doesn't do shit!! If you take your dog and smash your thumb into the top part of their nose and try and pull their mouth open they will resist for 10-20 seconds and then they can't stand the pain anymore. This is how I've broken up multiple fights. I've had all 4 of my dogs in a fight and it took me 10 minutes to break it up because that method doesn't work in a fight that big. Its what you do after the fight that matters. I took my pit, picked him up and slammed him on his back held him by the throat till he stopped squirming and then bit his nose until he cried. Biting the nose is the most basic instinct in showing a dog who is alpha, wild packs do this to pups so they know who's boss! Don't believe me? Look it up online. Watch videos of wolves. Let me make this perfectly clear also, because some people just love to believe all the bull the media feeds them... DOGS DONT ATTACK FOR NO REASON!!!! We don't know the mind of dogs, anything we do could be perceived as a threat to them due to their most basic instincts which are still in ALL domesticated dog breeds. Dogs that are running loose around a neighborhood nine times out of ten are scared cause they don't know where they are or what's going on. People don't get this... it pisses me off!
> 
> ...


 


why dont you just write a fucking book dunce


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> in my opinion there are three dangerously unpredictable dogs
> 
> 1.chow chow
> 2.sharpei
> ...



I actually thought of you today (No homo).   I was driving through town and noticed some guy smacking a Dane around on his porch.   I tried to pull over to confront him but too much tragic.   No reason to ever hit a dog like that.   It's not how they learn.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I actually thought of you today (No homo). I was driving through town and noticed some guy smacking a Dane around on his porch. I tried to pull over to confront him but too much tragic. No reason to ever hit a dog like that. It's not how they learn.


 

what a dumbass


if its a female she will never forget the abuse...will always be in a shell


if its a male it may eventually rip his arm off


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I appreciate your post dude, but I still feel that trying to make a tiger a house pet is asking for trouble.



That's an interesting analogy... but doesn't hold true to this topic as your talking about taking one of natures best killers and turning it into a domesticated animal. Its been done and there have also been epic fails at it as well. Lol. I'm not trying to change your mind bro, I don't do that with people as its pointless once somebody's mind is made up. I find it sad though that people believe whatever the media spoon feeds them. Its proven that fear sells better on the news than hope and prosperity, so while we hear about pit maulings a few times a month in AZ you will NEVER hear about a pit saving an owners life. Why? Cause pits are horrible vicious dogs that are bred for killing and fighting and therefore are incapable of being anything other than a brute! Please don't mistake this as an attack on you cause its not. I'm speaking from my personal experiences with at least 100 pits minimum, through breeding and other interactions, and in all of that time I've encountered 1 that showed elevated aggression levels above the norm and that was due to hormone injections. Who's more qualified to make an accurate statement on the breed? Me or the media? I'm thinking me, and the thousands of pit owners who have never had a bad thing happen in the numerous pits they have owned. Not the local news that preys on your fears. /rant 

Sorry guys...


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what a dumbass
> 
> 
> if its a female she will never forget the abuse...will always be in a shell
> ...



I wasn't close enough for a ball check, but I'll be keeping an eye on that house.  It's blue with darker patches on it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I wasn't close enough for a ball check, but I'll be keeping an eye on that house. It's blue with darker patches on it.


 if its a dane its an odd colored merle


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why dont you just write a fucking book dunce



I'm trying to figure out if this is bashing or not... as you say sarcastic stuff sometimes and it turns out not to be meant as a diss I can't really tell. Lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

what do you think?


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what do you think?



Well... I'm gonna go with not a diss and hope I'm correct. Otherwise oh well! Lol. I figure this convo would send some heat my way eventually...


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if its a dane its an odd colored merle



You got me in the right direction.   It's a Blue Merle.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

who looks at this thing and says...you know...i want to piss this thing off


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

There is never any call for just hauling off and hitting a dog... some one slaps them they deserve a fist in the face, they use a belt they get a 2x4. Fuck people that beat animals!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Well... I'm gonna go with not a diss and hope I'm correct. Otherwise oh well! Lol. I figure this convo would send some heat my way eventually...


 


It doesnt matter what you think ....dunce!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You got me in the right direction. It's a Blue Merle.


 

my current dane is a merle


im in love

lol


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> It doesnt matter what you think ....dunce!!!!!!!



Ehh... most people say that. Lol. No big deal!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> There is never any call for just hauling off and hitting a dog... some one slaps them they deserve a fist in the face, they use a belt they get a 2x4. Fuck people that beat animals!!



Agreed, no matter how mad you are, you can't hit them.   It's not how they learn.   They have no idea they are being hit.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 10, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by tallguy34<br />
> > There is never any call for just hauling off and hitting a dog... some one slaps them they deserve a fist in the face, they use a belt they get a 2x4. Fuck people that beat animals!!
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly! Quickest way to turn a dog vicious is smacking them around...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> It doesnt matter what you think ....dunce!!!!!!!



are you trying to be The Rock 






YouTube Video


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> are you trying to be The Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I first thought also... but then I realized it didn't matter want I though...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

my mom had a great dane she was teaching to growl by commanding it with the word "growl." my brother yelled down the stairs complaining that he was trying to sleep so my mom whispered "growl Jimmy" at Jimmy and he growled really quiet. was so funny. if you're a strong person and are definitely the pack leader, and you've gotten that position kindly, your dog _wants_ to please you and gain your favor. they listen to you and they respond to commands gladly. some dogs just aren't for morons and a lot of morons want tough dogs. bad mix. 

some dogs you just don't leave with small children because of the potential for accidental harm and that would be the case with Jimmy and my dog but as far as any biting i know for a fact those two would never bite a child. my dog will jump into the face height area of anyone speaking loudly to me as a warning but i can leave him alone all day with kittens and my pigeon and he's never caused even the slightest injury. the cats have scratched him on the nose and he obviously doesn't like it but he doesn't retaliate. Cabal is one of those dogs that has an instinctive protective side but he wouldn't even know where to begin having a mean bone in his body.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a red nose, good dog.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)

Little wing knows her dogs.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> That's what I first thought also... but then I realized it didn't matter what I thought...



i love The Rock.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't see my Mastiff biting, but I wouldn't leave her alone with a child. She likes to knock kids over and lick their faces.   A kid could accidentally get hurt, plus I'm sure it's a horrifying experience.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

some of the pure breed dogs you can look up online are just amazing. i wanted a Pharaoh Hound Pharaoh Hound Information and Pictures, Pharaoh Hounds

this site is great because it talks too about what qualities the master needs to handle the dogs properly.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> are you trying to be The Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

had him in mind since i got his updated biography blu ray


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> had him in mind since i got his updated biography blu ray



that sounds interesting. i think it's kinda funny no one liked him much when he was all sweet and humble but when he became The Rock as we know it people loved it. i think the real him is still the sweet n humble one  BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT I THINK!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

sunday used to be his cheat day n he'd eat donuts. it's sunday.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that sounds interesting. i think it's kinda funny no one liked him much when he was all sweet and humble but when he became The Rock as we know it people loved it. i think the real him is still the sweet n humble one  BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT I THINK!!!!!


 

he never wanted to be the fake hero that smiled all the time


the office made him do that


he loved it and jumped at the idea when they let him turn heel


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

supposedly he has a bulldog.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

not so sure he'd be good at owning a pittbull but Dany would. he said the stupidest thing he ever did was talk back to his wife, ONCE.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> not so sure he'd be good at owning a pittbull but Dany would. he said the stupidest thing he ever did was talk back to his wife, ONCE.


 

i was surprised they seperated...they were college sweethearts

nothing last forever


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> How did I miss this post?
> 
> That's a very good question. In all honesty though since we hear more about pit maulings than any other dog its hard to say. You can look up statistics online however nobody will have the same numbers. Pits I believe are targeted to some degree because of their background as a fighting dog and the myth of them being naturally vicious which has grown due to the fighting. Is the media AFTER the breed though? Hard to say, I think like LW said its a hysteria thing. I do know that since more and more people mistreat dogs and the pit being a dog that is sometimes cross bred to make mutts you find a dirty pit more often on the streets than a pure one. Its the pit mutts that get mistreated a good majority. I'd be more worried about them than a pure pit.
> 
> ...



On my old street, it was a dead end street, I used to let my pit and boxer out during the winter and let them roam. Grace (my pit) is like universally nice to other dogs (though she plays VERY rough sometimes) and is a bit oblivious to aggression. I have seen a dog ready to kill her and she just thinks the other dog is "playing" and she has a ball lol. 
Anyway, sometimes Grace will bark and be very mean to people walking by and other times she would walk up tail wagging and want love. So, kinda unpredictable I guess, But I still let her out everyday and she never bit anyone. All my neighbors knew her and she was cool with all them too, just the strange or drunk people walking by she would be skeptical of.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

holy contradiction dwarfman!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

kos i was sad they split too. she was there when all he had was a mattress on the floor. 
kinda rooted for them to make it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> kos i was sad they split too. she was there when all he had was a mattress on the floor.
> kinda rooted for them to make it.


 


its silly but stuff like that freaks me out


i dont want it to be true that nothing last forever


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2012)

i haven't read this entire thread, but i have had numerous bulldogs (americans, pits and boxers). i love them all.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 11, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> On my old street, it was a dead end street, I used to let my pit and boxer out during the winter and let them roam. Grace (my pit) is like universally nice to other dogs (though she plays VERY rough sometimes) and is a bit oblivious to aggression. I have seen a dog ready to kill her and she just thinks the other dog is "playing" and she has a ball lol.
> Anyway, sometimes Grace will bark and be very mean to people walking by and other times she would walk up tail wagging and want love. So, kinda unpredictable I guess, But I still let her out everyday and she never bit anyone. All my neighbors knew her and she was cool with all them too, just the strange or drunk people walking by she would be skeptical of.



I live on a corner house so I get a bunch of people walking by so naturally my dogs bark. I've heard ppl yell at them to shut up and stuff, typically I try and ignore it. One day I was home I heard them barking and someone yelling at them and then a yelp like one of my dogs was hurt. Ran out the front door and there's these little punk high school kids sticking branches through my fence. Fuck that! I grabbed the closest one while the other ran and held him against the wall. Unlocked my front gate and pulled out my Rhodesian, she is a huge love bear but is my only trained attack dog. Wouldn't hurt a flea unless I say so. Lets the cats and my nephew climb all over her. Started telling the kid off and said you wanna see something? Told my girl to watch, she sat down, said intimidate she started growling, said teeth and she stood up and started barking and snarling at him. Kid pissed himself, literally! Told him if I ever catch him and his friends fucking with my dogs again I'll set her on them... The very next day the kids days comes to my house all pissed off (naturally he would be) said I attacked him with my dog. I asked if he would mind coming inside so we could discuss it civilly and he agreed. Walked into my computer room and told him I had something for him to watch... I have a surveillance system set up on the side of my house that faces the street due to the fact ppl fuck with my dogs and because I have an attack dog I need to be able to prove that if she or any of the other bite someone thru the fence its not due to an aggressive nature. Played back the whole loop of what happened and the father apologized and then dragged his son down to apologize. I have signs posted be ware of dogs and all that bullshit for precautionary measures that need to be taken bit I'd never worry about them attacking anyone if they got out. My dogs are a bunch of babies! Lol. They run from my damn cats if the cats hiss at them! Funniest shit ever! My neighbors are all cool with my dogs, they will call me and say "hey, I have left over scraps from steak dinner" or some other goodie and ask if I would mind if they toss them over the fence for my kids. I let them, its all good. My dogs know all my neighbors and trust all of them. My dogs are my kids, they eat dinner when I do, they sleep on the bed with me. They are my family, not my pets!


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I live on a corner house so I get a bunch of people walking by so naturally my dogs bark. I've heard ppl yell at them to shut up and stuff, typically I try and ignore it. One day I was home I heard them barking and someone yelling at them and then a yelp like one of my dogs was hurt. Ran out the front door and there's these little punk high school kids sticking branches through my fence. Fuck that! I grabbed the closest one while the other ran and held him against the wall. Unlocked my front gate and pulled out my Rhodesian, she is a huge love bear but is my only trained attack dog. Wouldn't hurt a flea unless I say so. Lets the cats and my nephew climb all over her. Started telling the kid off and said you wanna see something? Told my girl to watch, she sat down, said intimidate she started growling, said teeth and she stood up and started barking and snarling at him. Kid pissed himself, literally! Told him if I ever catch him and his friends fucking with my dogs again I'll set her on them... The very next day the kids days comes to my house all pissed off (naturally he would be) said I attacked him with my dog. I asked if he would mind coming inside so we could discuss it civilly and he agreed. Walked into my computer room and told him I had something for him to watch... I have a surveillance system set up on the side of my house that faces the street due to the fact ppl fuck with my dogs and because I have an attack dog I need to be able to prove that if she or any of the other bite someone thru the fence its not due to an aggressive nature. Played back the whole loop of what happened and the father apologized and then dragged his son down to apologize. I have signs posted be ware of dogs and all that bullshit for precautionary measures that need to be taken bit I'd never worry about them attacking anyone if they got out. My dogs are a bunch of babies! Lol. They run from my damn cats if the cats hiss at them! Funniest shit ever! My neighbors are all cool with my dogs, they will call me and say "hey, I have left over scraps from steak dinner" or some other goodie and ask if I would mind if they toss them over the fence for my kids. I let them, its all good. My dogs know all my neighbors and trust all of them. My dogs are my kids, they eat dinner when I do, they sleep on the bed with me. They are my family, not my pets!


 

^ WORD ^

i like your style!!


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 11, 2012)

klc9100 said:


> i haven't read this entire thread, but i have had numerous bulldogs (americans, pits and boxers). i love them all.



Boxers are one of the BEST family dogs EVER!!! Haha. I love their smooshed faces!


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Boxers are one of the BEST family dogs EVER!!! Haha. I love their smooshed faces!


 

lol, i know right. i had always thought they were ugly. when i met my girl 5 years ago, she had one. as hard as i tried to not like him, he was cool as hell. he dies about 8 months ago. we're considering getting another one.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 11, 2012)

klc9100 said:


> lol, i know right. i had always thought they were ugly. when i met my girl 5 years ago, she had one. as hard as i tried to not like him, he was cool as hell. he dies about 8 months ago. we're considering getting another one.



I'm sorry. Loss of a pet/kid is never easy! I will ALWAYS own a boxer! They can be stubborn and pig headed sometimes but damn, they are just so adorable and fun to play with! Only downfall... sometimes their gas makes you feel like you just got hit with chemical weapons! Haha. They really can clear a room!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> That's an interesting analogy... but doesn't hold true to this topic as your talking about taking one of natures best killers and turning it into a domesticated animal. Its been done and there have also been epic fails at it as well. Lol. I'm not trying to change your mind bro, I don't do that with people as its pointless once somebody's mind is made up. I find it sad though that people believe whatever the media spoon feeds them. Its proven that fear sells better on the news than hope and prosperity, so while we hear about pit maulings a few times a month in AZ you will NEVER hear about a pit saving an owners life. Why? Cause pits are horrible vicious dogs that are bred for killing and fighting and therefore are incapable of being anything other than a brute! Please don't mistake this as an attack on you cause its not. I'm speaking from my personal experiences with at least 100 pits minimum, through breeding and other interactions, and in all of that time I've encountered 1 that showed elevated aggression levels above the norm and that was due to hormone injections. Who's more qualified to make an accurate statement on the breed? Me or the media? I'm thinking me, and the thousands of pit owners who have never had a bad thing happen in the numerous pits they have owned. Not the local news that preys on your fears. /rant
> 
> Sorry guys...


Ok, I'll try this once more. Since you seem to feel that the media is not only demonizing pits but also you feel that the media has singled out the breed, why do you think that is? What initially caused the media to single out this gentle, timid and family loving breed you love so much? 

There have always been dog bites, bro. Many other breeds can be seen as ruthless killers as well. Why have pit bulls been given this title? Is there some kind of conspiracy that the majority can't see through?


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Boxers are one of the BEST family dogs EVER!!! Haha. I love their smooshed faces!


I agree. I've owned two so far. The one I have now is the most gentle animal I've ever had the pleasure to own. His name is "Aries" BTW.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

I like boxers but I've never owned one.   Seems like they like to dig though.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Ok, I'll try this once more. Since you seem to feel that the media is not only demonizing pits but also you feel that the media has singled out the breed, why do you think that is? What initially caused the media to single out this gentle, timid and family loving breed you love so much?
> 
> There have always been dog bites, bro. Many other breeds can be seen as ruthless killers as well. Why have pit bulls been given this title? Is there some kind of conspiracy that the majority can't see through?


 

the breed is demonized and singled out because of the piece of shit owners that raise/train them to be aggressive and use them for fighting. they are the ultimate breed for fighting, so if that's what you're into, that's the breed you use. greyhounds are sleek and extremely fast. if you're into dog racing, chances are you will use a greyhound.

ALL greyhounds aren't good race dogs, because everyone that has one doesn't raise/train them to do so. everyone that has a bulldog doesn't raise/train them to be viscious killers either. many people (including me) have had numerous breeds of bulldogs that have been excellent "family pets". they aren't born to attack and kill children and other dogs.

it's more about upbringing than anything, JUST LIKE WITH CHILDREN.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

just fyi


greyhounds are the fastest land animal on the planet...besides the cheetah


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 11, 2012)

klc9100 said:


> the breed is demonized and singled out because of the piece of shit owners that raise/train them to be aggressive and use them for fighting. they are the ultimate breed for fighting, so if that's what you're into, that's the breed you use. greyhounds are sleek and extremely fast. if you're into dog racing, chances are you will use a greyhound.
> 
> ALL greyhounds aren't good race dogs, because everyone that has one doesn't raise/train them to do so. everyone that has a bulldog doesn't raise/train them to be viscious killers either. many people (including me) have had numerous breeds of bulldogs that have been excellent "family pets". they aren't born to attack and kill children and other dogs.
> 
> it's more about upbringing than anything, JUST LIKE WITH CHILDREN.


Sounds plausible. I could agree with everything except the children comment. A good upbringing does not insure your child will not be a cold-blooded killer.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a NOVA program called "Dogs Decoded" you guys should watch.   It's available online and on Netflix instant.   Really good.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

I used to have a boxer (he was a mix, american bulldog / boxer mix), the white one in the pic, he sucks. I gave him to my roomy lol--but his particular problems arent true of the breed in general, of that I am sure.

Anyway, thought I would share this. Pits in my area are illegal to own without a $100,000 insurance policy on them. Which is quite ridiculous. Fortunately the policy is fairly cheap to get, like $400 a year for me. But, still...Damn


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> There is a NOVA program called "Dogs Decoded" you guys should watch.   It's available online and on Netflix instant.   Really good.



Seen it, great program


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 11, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Sounds plausible. I could agree with everything except the children comment. A good upbringing does not insure your child will not be a cold-blooded killer.


 
i feel ya. there are many studies though where children had a parent (or parents) that suffer from mental illnesses and were psychopaths/sociopaths and had children that turned out totally fine when raised in a normal/controlled environment.

i know what you;re saying though.


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

poor things mutilated ears


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 11, 2012)

klc9100 said:


> the breed is demonized and singled out because of the piece of shit owners that raise/train them to be aggressive and use them for fighting. they are the ultimate breed for fighting, so if that's what you're into, that's the breed you use. greyhounds are sleek and extremely fast. if you're into dog racing, chances are you will use a greyhound.
> 
> ALL greyhounds aren't good race dogs, because everyone that has one doesn't raise/train them to do so. everyone that has a bulldog doesn't raise/train them to be viscious killers either. many people (including me) have had numerous breeds of bulldogs that have been excellent "family pets". they aren't born to attack and kill children and other dogs.
> 
> it's more about upbringing than anything, JUST LIKE WITH CHILDREN.



Aries... ^^^^^This!!! Sorry bro, that's what I was trying to say and I did but sometimes I have a way of saying things that aren't always clear to others as they are to me. I was about to throw out the child analogy as well since that seems to help when talking to people about this topic.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 11, 2012)

SFW said:


>



Beautiful dog! Now, who did that to the ears so I can do it to theirs? I hate that shit...


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I guess the guy who was selling him @ XXL Blue Pitbulls Biggest Pitbull Puppies Kennel

Thats where i got the pic.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ I guess the guy who was selling him @ XXL Blue Pitbulls Biggest Pitbull Puppies Kennel
> 
> Thats where i got the pic.



Sexy dog. Ears will heal. It is all about aesthetics.
Don't be mad guys...we chop off part of our dicks... lol. 
At least a very large percentage of the population does


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Sexy dog. Ears will heal. It is all about aesthetics.
> Don't be mad guys...we chop off part of our dicks... lol.
> At least a very large percentage of the population does


 


with mens dicks it is beneficial to the female and the male health wise...no benefit to chopping off dogs bodyparts


more dumb shit from our resident dwarf


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Not to get way off topic, but I once worked with a guy who got circumcised at 45.   After numerous/constant infections his Dr recommended it.   He missed a month of work.   Holy shit did that have to hurt.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Not to get way off topic, but I once worked with a guy who got circumcised at 45. After numerous/constant infections his Dr recommended it. He missed a month of work. Holy shit did that have to hurt.


 

see health purposes

not cosmetic


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 11, 2012)

I am uncut. My dick does not get infected, because I fuckin wash that shit. ~25% more sensation as well, bitches.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2012)

prob means you are a premature ejaculator


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 11, 2012)

The less feeling the better.
I need all the help I can get.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> see health purposes
> 
> not cosmetic



Circumcise or not? Parents, you

Anyway, we existed for thousands of years without being circumcised. Also, with proper hygiene practices being uncircumcised can be perfectly healthy. 

if you are religious (I am not), well god put the skin there for a reason...

If you believe in evolution, well we evolved that tissue for a reason, probably as a protective barrier.

I am not denying that there are health benefits to circumcision, but get serious when circumcision became a common practice those health benefits were not known--it was cosmetic and religious.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 11, 2012)

you don't need a protective barrier for your dick.  That is what hanes are for.  You seriously walk around naked all the time outside in the bush.  lol


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 11, 2012)

now if you are with a 2 bit hoe, yes protective barrier, latex though.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 11, 2012)

This thread took a turn for the dick real fast! Lol


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

really beautiful little dog. hope the prick that butchered his ears gets syphilis.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prob means you are a premature ejaculator



There is no such thing....


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 11, 2012)

I remember I was visiting a friend (in da hood) and there was a pitt puppy that got loose. He was at the yard next door trying to fight with 2 dogs that were fenced in. 

I went over and the Pitt was trying to bite the dogs through the fence and I tried to pull him off, but surprisenly I coudn't! That dog would not let go of the fench and his gums and mouth were bleeding. And mind you this was just a puppy! I managed to pull him off for a second and he lunged forward and latched right back on. 

I was surprised how powerful that little dog was. I finally had to pull him off and pick him up and let the kids (owners I guess) get the leash back on him. That was even a chore. I couldnt' imagine an Adult. 

Why not get a beagle. No matter how you treat them they could never be that powerful or bite that hard or cause any kind of substantial damage.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

my son was not circumcised. it's HIS penis not mine. he gets no infections and is
very glad i didn't have it done. it's an unnecessary and cruel procedure. people say 
it looks better but really i have been with uncut men and once they are hard there 
isn't much difference.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 11, 2012)

LW how is it a cruel procedure.  In Africa they cut off some of the females clit.  Now that is cruel. 

Circumsizing a male when he is born is a nice gesture.  He will get more blowies in his life from it.  A good investment.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 14, 2012)

Stray Pit Bull saves a woman and child from attacker. - Orlando Inspirational Pets | Examiner.com

don't know how true it is, but...


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 14, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Stray Pit Bull saves a woman and child from attacker. - Orlando Inspirational Pets | Examiner.com
> 
> don't know how true it is, but...



^^^^Yessssssssss!!!!


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw this thread is still rolling and I just saw this guy on Comedy Central.....hilarious. This is a clip on his girl getting a pit from the rescue. Its good stuff!






YouTube Video


----------

